# Expresspay Not Working



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I've used Expresspay several times in the past with no issue, but today or just isn't working. It processes. I get the email stating "You got paid!" I paid the fee, but voila! No direct deposit. But the money is still in my lyft account (minus the fee they took) sooooo I tried again. They took another . 50 fee, I got another "You got paid!" email but no deposit. Anyone else? Or am I just special?


----------



## cabino20 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Anyone else? Or am I just special?

No , me too *


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

seems like lyft ran out of money to pay their driver


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Saturday, 2.6.2016

I hit the Express Pay button yesterday about 2pm. The money disappeared from my Lyft driver account and I got the usual e-mail saying something like "You Just Got Paid", but nothing has shown up in my checking account yet from Lyft. The app does say that it can take "1 to 3 days" for the money to arrive. A poor choice of words, because I don't think SAT/SUN/Holidays count in that 1-3 days. Took 3 business days the first time I used it.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I have used this feature regularly. Only takes 20 minutes usually. Lyft later admitted there was a problem with the system, and I tried again and got my money. I recommend using an Internet bank like CapitalOne 360. They are fast and quite pleasant to deal with if you have to. They also gave me $75 to open an account.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

why would you use expresspay? dont you have to pay a fee?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> why would you use expresspay? dont you have to pay a fee?


Yes, you pay 50 cents per transaction. Here is the Lyft page that describes it more detail..
*https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213830188-Setting-Up-Express-Pay-*


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

.50 to cash out at any time you wish? Hell yeah, I use it. I cash out every $150 or so.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Saturday, 2.6.2016
> 
> I hit the Express Pay button yesterday about 2pm. The money disappeared from my Lyft driver account and I got the usual e-mail saying something like "You Just Got Paid", but nothing has shown up in my checking account yet from Lyft. The app does say that it can take "1 to 3 days" for the money to arrive. A poor choice of words, because I don't think SAT/SUN/Holidays count in that 1-3 days. Took 3 business days the first time I used it.


*Follow-up Report:* As stated above, I hit the Express Pay button on Friday at 2pm. The funds finally showed up in my checking account today (Tuesday). If it wasn't for other drivers reporting that the money appeared in their target account almost instantly, I would be tempted to blame Lyft for holding funds a few days to earn interest. But, it appears that the fault lies somewhere within 5/3 bank's transfer software.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRey said:


> .50 to cash out at any time you wish? Hell yeah, I use it. I cash out every $150 or so.


Why? Are you that broke?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Look who you're talking to, most people on this site rely on Uber/Lyft as primary occupation. Nothing wrong with that, but its not like they're working for a fortune 500 company


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Never had a problem with mine, and it worked tonight. I see the money in less than 20 mins. I bank with Chase.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why? Are you that broke?


There's no financial benefit to letting Lyft hold my money for an additional 4 days.


----------



## BloomfieldUber (Jan 24, 2016)

Does anyone know how long it takes PNC with Express Pay ?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

UberRey said:


> There's no financial benefit to letting Lyft hold my money for an additional 4 days.


Theres also no detriment for letting them hold it for days. 50 cents is alot of money, but its a part time job, and for most adults, they can go 4 days without getting their hands on a few hundred dollars. Why should I pay .50 cents to get my hands on money I dont need?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I bank with bank of america and it took 2 days to get my money , lyft site said expresspay is instant is those ****** clowns not telling the truth!!!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I bank with bank of america and it took 2 days to get my money , lyft site said expresspay is instant is those ****** clowns not telling the truth!!!


While I don't use BofA (always hated them)... I would say to try it again. The first transfer sometimes takes longer.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> While I don't use BofA (always hated them)... I would say to try it again. The first transfer sometimes takes longer.


I tried second time 4 hours ago still not showing!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I did a request yesterday. Since the funds were not in my account this morning, and the banks EFT systems are (mostly) down on SAT, SUN, and President's Day Monday, Tuesday morning is when the $$$ will most likely appear in my checking account. It's too bad that Lyft doesn't allow us to use the same path we use for Direct Deposit of our weekly checks. Why LYFT decided to re-invent the wheel, just for Express Pay, is nuts. 

The Express Pay system was probably designed by the same contractor who updates the Lyft App every week, but never says what they're doing. Just putting out fictitious updates and enhancements to get money out of the company... like government contractors do.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I did a request yesterday. Since the funds were not in my account this morning, and the banks EFT systems are (mostly) down on SAT, SUN, and President's Day Monday, Tuesday morning is when the $$$ will most likely appear in my checking account. It's too bad that Lyft doesn't allow us to use the same path we use for Direct Deposit of our weekly checks. Why LYFT decided to re-invent the wheel, just for Express Pay, is nuts.
> 
> The Express Pay system was probably designed by the same contractor who updates the Lyft App every week, but never says what they're doing. Just putting out fictitious updates and enhancements to get money out of the company... like government contractors do.


It s all gamez those mankies thinks drivers are idiots ,what they are doing now is second day deposit and when you ask them why the delay they blame your bank!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Some Drivers get paid really FAST...like in an hour or two. I don't think they're using a standard Debit Card that's attached to a Checking Account though. I noticed that when the money eventually shows up in my Fifth Third Bank account, it's labeled as a "Debit Card Purchase Return". This is what you see when you return merchandise to a store. Those transactions don't happen in hours.. it takes DAYS.

Lyft is terrible with explaining the details of how their systems work.. and they never tell us what improvements they're working on for the near future. After a couple of months at this, I'm realizing that Lyft doesn't think any of us are very intelligent. Maybe we aren't, and are getting just what we deserve.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

The times I have tried it, the money arrived in under 1 hour (as fast as 15 minutes once).


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> The times I have tried it, the money arrived in under 1 hour (as fast as 15 minutes once).


Which bank do you bank with?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Wells Fargo (I think I mentioned that a few posts back...).

Just for you, I'll do another ExpressPay test after I'm done driving tomorrow night. Just curious to see how long it takes in the middle of a weekend with a bank holiday on Monday.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> Wells Fargo (I think I mentioned that a few posts back...).
> 
> Just for you, I'll do another ExpressPay test after I'm done driving tomorrow night. Just curious to see how long it takes in the middle of a weekend with a bank holiday on Monday.


You registered your Wells Fargo branded debit card for receiving the Lyft Express Pay, and that money goes directly into your Wells Fargo checking account? Just trying to get my facts straight and accurate before contacting Fifth Third bank to find out why they take so long.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I use a small credit union and get deposits within half an hour. It depends entirely on your bank and their policies, Lyft said as much in the Help section when they launched it. So many tin-foil hat wearers in this thread.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> You registered your Wells Fargo branded debit card for receiving the Lyft Express Pay, and that money goes directly into your Wells Fargo checking account? Just trying to get my facts straight and accurate before contacting Fifth Third bank to find out why they take so long.


Correct, I used my Wells Fargo checking account debit card.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> Correct, I used my Wells Fargo checking account debit card.


Thankyou for the reply Andaas. My experiment with Express Pay this week had better results, because I initiated the request on Thursday at 2pm. The funds arrived in my account today, Saturday. Took 2 days this week, instead of the 4 last week. With Fifth Third bank, the important thing is to use Express Pay BEFORE FRIDAY of any given week. A Fri/Sat/Sun request won't arrive in a Fifth Third checking account until the following Tuesday.


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

BloomfieldUber said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes PNC with Express Pay ?


I used it once and have PNC. Money appeared in my account after maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Wednesday, February 17, 2016

Today, Lyft updated the "Express Pay" page. It explains why Express Pay takes a couple of days to arrive at so many banks. Mine, Fifth Third Bank, is on the list of slow payers. Here are all the rest...

*Bank List:* https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/arti...ce=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=82895302#banklist

*Here's the updated Express Pay info page:* https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/arti...&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=82895302


----------

